# My 4th of July



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Had a Camacho Liberty 2007 at my favorite DC hangout after watching the most spectacular firework show I have ever seen.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is awesome


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Damn nice pics. Can't think of a better place to celebrate the 4th of July but in the city that has enshrined our freedom fighters.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow great Pictures and a great cigar how did it smoke, I never even seen one of those before Thanks for sharing


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Glad you had a great night Kory!*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like a great 4th!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great time at a great city.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice Kory--looks like you enjoyed your self very much---Great Pic's


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

DC Fireworks, I hear they are the best. Very Nice!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Spectacular! What a fantastic place to celebrate our Independence!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Incredible pictures there! Glad you had a great night!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pics Kory brings back memories of when i was there,great choice on the cigar!!!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Best place to be on Independence Day.

Jason


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice Kory, Glad the weather held. How did you like the camacho liberty?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats the 4th of July


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

chubno said:


> DC Fireworks, I hear they are the best. Very Nice!


I loved them. I went last night myself they were great


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

On my 4th it rained,


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

wow that is really awesome....what a great spot to bring in the 4th


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow, thats awesome!!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

great pictures. And a natural pick to smoke the liberty on the 4th. but how was the smoke? I have smoked several... but I'll hold my opinions on this particular cigar...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome pics and a awesome cigar!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I enjoyed the cigar, it was way more mild than I thought it would be. My Aunt asked me last night would I have more of them and I said I liked it, but it wasn't worth the 16 dollars I paid for it, however, I would be willing to spend that once a year to have it as my tradition to celebrate the 4th.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> I enjoyed the cigar, it was way more mild than I thought it would be. My Aunt asked me last night would I have more of them and I said I liked it, but it wasn't worth the 16 dollars I paid for it, however, I would be willing to spend that once a year to have it as my tradition to celebrate the 4th.


Thats exactly my thoughts on it. I was pissed after smoking it. The previous years were much better.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice... we watched the DC show from the Virginia side on the bridge and then fought crowds coming back. We eventually just walked over to Rosslyn and found a nice lil Italian deli/bakery that was still open and had some drinks and pastries while we waited for the metro to clear out.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah we watched them from 14th St then it was a quick walk to shelly's got a table right away and watched the crowds walk past the window and when I was done with my cigar and we finished eating there was nobody on the metro... all in all it was perfect.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yup, Saw the best show of my life there also. Back in 96. Awesome pics, Thanks for bringing me back.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Gerry, I am glad I could be of service .


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Great pics. Live in Maryland my whole life, and never made it to DC for the 4th.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

mountchuck said:


> Great pics. Live in Maryland my whole life, and never made it to DC for the 4th.


It is definitely worth doing once, it wasn't nearly as crowded as I thought it would be.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------

